# Quadrajet identification...my #s don't make any sense



## BlueMonkey (Jul 27, 2009)

After looking around on the interwebz, I went out and got the numbers off my carb so I can get a rebuild kit. The numbers running vertically behind the throttle cable on driver's side are 29268WF 0779. Everything I see says it should start with a 70 or 170. There are no other numbers on the carb, except for a little circle on the back with 7037576, however, I was told that those are not id #s.

Which rebuild kit do I need? Carb is on a '71 400 300hp motor.

Thanks!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

BlueMonkey said:


> After looking around on the interwebz, I went out and got the numbers off my carb so I can get a rebuild kit. The numbers running vertically behind the throttle cable on driver's side are 29268WF 0779. Everything I see says it should start with a 70 or 170. There are no other numbers on the carb, except for a little circle on the back with 7037576, however, I was told that those are not id #s.
> 
> Which rebuild kit do I need? Carb is on a '71 400 300hp motor.
> 
> Thanks!


The 0779 is the date code.... 77th day of 1969.

Here's a couple of links after googling it.... Hope it helps a little.....

29268wf carb - Google Search

When I google the 7037576, everything comes up chevy.....

More info, a 7029268(putting the 70 in front) is a '69 350/400/428 auto trans 750 cfm.

HPP mag Dec. 2006 list q-jet carbs from '66 - '80. They all start with a 70 or 170. 170 began in '76. So you're correct on that.


----------



## BlueMonkey (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome, thanks greengoat!


----------

